# Any other fed-up Vikings fans?



## Kreth (Jan 9, 2006)

I've been a fan of Minnesota since the days of Fran Tarkenton. Since about '97, I've become more and more disillusioned with this team. It's been a roller-coaster ride for me as a fan. Why can't they put together *ONE* solid season?!

97: Not a bad season. Brad Johnson becomes the first quarterback (to my knowledge) to throw himself a TD pass. The Vikings have the ball inside the 10, and Johnson throws over the middle. The ball is swatted right back at him. He catches it and runs it in for the score. The season ends with a loss to the 49ers.

98: It looks like Minnesota might go all the way. They set an NFL single season scoring record. PK Gary Anderson, who hasn't missed a FG all year, misses *TWICE* in a heartbreaking playoff loss to the Falcons. 

2000: Minnesota cruises to the NFC Championship game, then gets embarassed by the Giants, 41-0.

01, 02: Two forgettable seasons involving coaching and player turnover.

03: The Vikings start off hot (6-0), then flounder, not even making the playoffs.

04: More of the same, Minnesota manages to squeak into the playoffs. They destroy the Packers 31-17 *at Lambeau*, then lose to the over-rated Eagles.

05: Slow start, hot mid-season, then just blech...

Maybe I should start watching hockey...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 9, 2006)

It is just the way of the world, the Viking have had more talent alot of those years. In my opinion they need to have asolid coaching staff that will not bend to the players. The front office need to do a better job in the draft quality athlete just some pretty questionable people. The team needs to become a team, too many self indulge athletes.
Just my 2 cents worth maybe next year.
Terry


----------



## Kreth (Jan 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, it's been "maybe next year" for ~30 years for me...


----------



## bignick (Jan 9, 2006)

If you live in Minnesota, you just come to accept disappointment when it comes to pro sports...


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 9, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> If you live in Minnesota, you just come to accept disappointment when it comes to pro sports...


 
Isn't our women's basketball team pretty solid...I don't know...is the WNBA still around...hmm.

Don't our "purple people eaters" have a short tradition of blowing draft opportunities due to not being prepared and running out of time or something?

You better not switch to hockey...they can tie games...lame.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 9, 2006)

Actually, get this... At one time I worked for a consulting company that had offices in Minneapolis. I thought I'd have it made, possibility of tickets here and there. Turned out, they were all Packers fans!!!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 9, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Turned out, they were all Packers fans!!!


Very common.  Though I'm sure they questioned it this year.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 10, 2006)

You get no sympathy from me on this subject.    I'm embarrassed to say it, but I like the home team which makes me a Detroit Lions fan.  my dad was a small lad the last time they had a great season (back in the 50's).

Just remember, no matter how bad the Vikings have been, they are still better than the Lions.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 10, 2006)

So is that division always so close because of stiff competition, our because our teams equally suck?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 11, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> So is that division always so close because of stiff competition, our because our teams equally suck?


 
The latter.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 12, 2006)

Back in the mid 70's to early 80's, I was a Vikes Fan. Then Tarkenton Retired and they decided to play indoors. I will never root for a indoor team period. Go Packers


----------

